# ERC Question



## Johnturner (Aug 30, 2015)

I am making a potpourri pot of ERC. I am going to use the chips for the potpourri - they smell great. My question is I have a few ERC pen blanks. If I want more potpourri what would be the best way to get them from the blank? Just turn it?

Also do I want to finish the pot? Doing so will kill the great smell.


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 30, 2015)

Johnturner said:


> I am making a potpourri pot of ERC. I am going to use the chips for the potpourri - they smell great. My question is I have a few ERC pen blanks. If I want more potpourri what would be the best way to get them from the blank? Just turn it?
> 
> Also do I want to finish the pot? Doing so will kill the great smell.



No idea, but I bet it. Smells great !


----------



## Johnturner (Aug 30, 2015)

It does- it's like going into one of those souvenir shops that sell the cedar stuff!


----------



## Tclem (Aug 31, 2015)

Finish the outside and leave the inside natural

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 31, 2015)

It would seem you could plane some nice strips to add to the potpourri. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Johnturner (Aug 31, 2015)

Good Ideas!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 31, 2015)

Shavings from turnings work (and look) best.


----------



## Johnturner (Aug 31, 2015)

Kevin
I have saved most of the shavings - just planning ahead.
John

Reactions: Like 1


----------

